# King of the Hill



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Now who is it going to be? 

Zilla still holds the crown. Who's gonna take it? Who really wants to?

Zilla? May just come out with one that tops their top of the line. Good chance.

Soliton1? Has an excellent chance.

Synkromotive? I hope so. 

Zapi? Nope

Kelly? I highly doubt it?

Curtis? I really don't think so but they have an excellent reputation. 

Others?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd like to see more controllers on the Race Track. Think Soliton1 will see the track soon? I'd love to watch a few races. I am putting together a drag buggy and will in the near future, need a good controller that will live in track conditions. Who is game to provide one that they can guarantee will live besides Zilla? 

This leaves? No one so far. Soliton is a good contender and maybe and hopefully Synkromotive. I will be using a single motor (most likely custom) due to the constraints of the VW transaxle. 

Kelly offered one awhile back and guaranteed that if I smoke it they pay for it. What a way to promote your product. 

Who else would be willing to do that? Still beta testing a Kelly for my Starter/Generator. 

Pete


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm cheering for Soliton1, but I'm sure Otmar has a few tricks up his sleeve, so it'll be cool to see what happens. 

I think another big competitor will be the new line of controllers that netgain has in the works. I called netgain and they said they are in beta testing right now.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

You forgot Paul and Sabrina's Open Source EV Controller. That should stand a chance against Kelly and Curtis at least, and possibly the Synkro depending on the parts one puts into it.

http://ecomodder.com/wiki/index.php/ReVolt


----------



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am not saying that it is the best, but I would have to say that the present "king" of on-road controllers is the Curtis 1231C. It is in the most vehicles and consistently sells the highest volume.

The Zilla was a very good controller, and surely will be again, but there is nothing exceptional about it that can't be duplicated or improved upon. Having said that, I am not sure that any other company out there presently is up to the task. The Soliton1 looks promising, but it is really only competing with the high end Zillas at this time. The Synkromotive is not there yet but it will continue to improve as well. So I guess that makes the Zilla the "gold standard" maybe, but not the "king".

Just my opinion.


----------

